# Brakes not working



## Marina6 (Apr 2, 2012)

We have a 93 ford mustang lx. We recently put in a brand new master cylinder but the brakes still don't seem to be working. I thought maybe it was the power assist because when the engine is off, the brake pedal goes straight down to the floor. There doesn't seem to be a vacuum leak or a fuel leak either. 

What else could it be? The booster maybe?

Thanks for your time!!!!


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Did you bleed the brakes? 
There is air in the system some where,that causes the pedal to go to the floor.
The is a bleed screw on each caliper on the from and on the drums in the back.
Loosen one at a time and have someone step on the pedal slowly (do not pump the pedal) do that until fluid comes out of the screw.Once it does lock it back up and move to the next tire and repeat process. Have some brake fluid on hand to refill fluid to came out.


----------



## Marina6 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Mhmm*

yes we've already done that and put new brake fluid in it. When we pump the brakes the fluid seems to only go up and down though. Thank you for your reply!


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Did you bench bleed the master before installing?


----------



## will8813 (Mar 16, 2012)

new lines maybe, they could be corroded inside or take all the calipers off and open them up and clean it inside out but do that before u buy new brake lines and hoses cuz u will waste alot of money if u buy all new lines and ur still having that problem


----------



## will8813 (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/parts/1993-Ford-Mustang/Brake-Line/_/N-izpyuZ8kp1m


----------

